# Restricting Airflow Through Nose-TT Warm-up Question



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

What's the science behind restricting air through the nose while warming up for say an ITT? I'm referring to guys that have cotton balls jammed up their nose while on the trainer. I'm guessing to increase the ability to blow off CO2? The abstracts are pretty abstract.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

woodys737 said:


> What's the science behind restricting air through the nose while warming up for say an ITT? I'm referring to guys that have cotton balls jammed up their nose while on the trainer. I'm guessing to increase the ability to blow off CO2? The abstracts are pretty abstract.


The are not restricting the air flow. The cotton is dipped in mint oil or something else (different folks use different stuff) to open up the airways. I tried it and found it to be no use for me.


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

32and3cross said:


> The are not restricting the air flow. The cotton is dipped in mint oil or something else (different folks use different stuff) to open up the airways. I tried it and found it to be no use for me.


exactamundo.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I would think a Breatherite would work just as well. I have been known to take a hit of Affrin if I'm suffering from allergies or a sinus infection. Always figured there was something on the cotton swabs that pros were using.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

I use Vicks vapor rub around my nose at night to open up my sinuses, never thought about doing it on a ride.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Try amyl nitrate.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

looigi said:


> Try amyl nitrate.


Haha! That'll do it!


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I am prone to nasal congestion & stuffiness. 

Before nearly every ride, I routinely apply 1-2 drops "Olbas Oil" to a small piece of cotton fluff, and insert into each nostril. Olbas Oil is some combination of menthol and/or eucalyptus oils.

I'll breathe it for maybe 10 minutes before a ride, and it does wonders to help decongest all my breathing passages.

The scent does remind me of the Vicks Vaporub cream.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

TJay74 said:


> I use Vicks vapor rub around my nose at night to open up my sinuses, never thought about doing it on a ride.


Bad idea. Use of this stuff could cause you serious problems. One article re an acute reaction at : Keep Vicks VapoRub Out Of The Nose - The People's Pharmacy® 

Long term problems could be worse.


----------

